# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Sperma:vreemde kleur!

## anoniem111

Hey iedereen,

vorige week, toen ik een orgasme had, was mijn sperma gedeeltelijk bruin en rood. Ik heb me het apenzuur geschrokken! Ik dacht dat het eenmalig was, maar de 2x hierna was het precies hetzelfde. Ik durf het niet tegen iemand te zeggen, dus vraag ik het hier anoniem. Weet iemand wat dit kan zijn? Please help

mvg,
anoniem

----------


## pilvraagjes

Waarom durf je het tegen niemand te zeggen?? Hoe oud ben je? Heb je een goede/ prettige huisarts???

----------


## anoniem111

> Waarom durf je het tegen niemand te zeggen?? Hoe oud ben je? Heb je een goede/ prettige huisarts???


Ik ben 16 jaar. Ik vind het moeilijk om over te praten, omdat het nogal ehh.. persoonlijk is. Huisarts is redelijk oké.

Maar niemand die weet waar dit door komen kan??

----------


## pilvraagjes

ik zou het niet weten neej. Je kan ook nog die vrouw van het sexwoordenboek mailen, om het te vragen. Misschien dat die het weet, en daar heb je meer kans op antwoord dan hier. Ze reageert sowieso wel. Als die je ook geen antwoord weet, zal je echt ff langs je ha moeten.

----------


## anoniem111

Het is van de een op de andere dag ook weer voorbij. Het heeft weer de normale kleur en dat is godzijdank ook zo gebleven. Ook niet meer bang voor meisjes nu..  :Smile:  Iig bedankt dat je helpen wilde!

----------


## pilvraagjes

Nou weg is weg. Als het nou nog is zou gebeuren kan je die van het sexwoordenboek proberen, en anders wel naar de huisarts gaan hoor. Maargoed, het zal wel meevallen. 

Enne, je hoeft niet zo bang te zijn voor meisjes hoor :-P

Graag gedaan in ieder geval!

----------


## boonswie

ook ik maak me zorgen over bruine sperma. vanaf oktober 2008 blijkt dat ik een vergrote
prostaat heb en dan nu ook sperma met een bruine kleur. Toch maar even naar de uroloog.
Ik zal verslag doen van mijn bezoek.
Boonswie.

----------


## boonswie

sperma ,vreemde kleur.
Allereerst : tussen 2006 en 2012 is dit onderwerp niet meer behandeld/bekeken en nu begin ik erover en dan "BEKEKEN 5.686 " ?!
Vraag aan de redactie:
Een item maken PROSTAAT en/of SPERMA, VREEMDE KLEUR
Ik ben ervaringsdeskundige inzake dit onderwerp vanaf 26 oktober 2008 vanaf het moment dat ik met klachten naar de huisarts ging. (ik ben nu 65 jaar oud)
Er is heel veel over te melden en door mij over te vertellen. 
De behandeling die ik onderga heet : oplettend en afwachtend volgen .
Mark, mocht er een (cursief : groep; lukt me niet) groep worden aangemaakt dan wil ik wel het voortouw nemen met 
-een inleiding , mijn persoonlijke geschiedenis maar dan veralgemeniseerd .
-toelichting maken : prostaat , een mannending waar elke man mee te maken heeft.
-vanaf 70 jarige leeftijd krijgen meerdere mannen klachten , vanaf 80 jaar alle mannen.

VERVOLG op vorig bericht : voor dit moment heeft de uroloog een pillenkuur voorgeschreven waardoor een infectie ergens in mijn lichaam wordt bestreden; de kuur duurt tot 31 mei 2012. Blijven de klachten dan volgt verder onderzoek.
(wordt vervolgd)

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Boonswie,

Ik heb je vraag gelezen aan de redactie. Je zou een Groep kunnen aanmaken over Prostaat en sperma. Links onderaan kun je de link vinden van een nieuwe Gebruikersgroep aanmaken. De aanwijzingen volgen vanzelf. Maar als je er vragen over hebt kun je die aan mij stellen. 

Om er aandacht aan te geven kan deze dan mee in de volgende nieuwsbrief.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

